# No Trikes on Roads?



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's good they finally got the forum but trikes should be road-going and there should be tens of millions of them in the US alone.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I wondered who moved my trike thread here!

If there are any others that have been moved here that are in the wrong place please let me know and I will move them back.


----------

